# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  *&* التوت البري يقي من تسوس الأسنان *&*

## زهرة الندى

*التوت البري يقي من تسوس الأسنان 


اكتشف العلماء أن هناك مركبا في فاكهة التوت البري Cranberries يمكن أن يمنع البكتيريا من الالتصاق بالأسنان ويمنع تشكل تجمعات مادة "البليك" المضرة بالأسنان. 
لكن الباحثين يحذرون من أن الكثير من المنتجات التي تحتوي على التوت البري تحتوي أيضا السكر وأن استهلاك كميات كبيرة منها قد يساعد في تسوس الأسنان. 
ويقول الدكتور "هيو وان كو" من مركز جامعة "روشيستر الطبي" في نيويورك والذي أجرى البحث، إن الهدف كان استخلاص الخواص الوقائية للتوت البري وإضافتها إلى معجون الأسنان أو غسول الفم. 
وقال إن السبب وراء فاعلية التوت البري الكبيرة في حماية الأسنان لا يزال غير واضح . 
كما كان الباحثون قد اكتشفوا سابقا أن التوت البري له خواص تساهم في تخفيف إصابات المجاري البولية التي تسببها أيضا أنواع من البكتيريا الضارة. 
وقد أمضى الباحثون نحو سبعة أشهر حتى حصلوا على نتائج أظهرت أن التوت البري كان فعالا بنسبة 80% في وقاية الأسنان. 
ووجد الباحثون أن مركب التوت البري لا يمنع فحسب البكتيريا الجديدة من الالتصاق بالأسنان، بل بدا أيضا أنه يعيق إنزيمات البكيتريا التي تلعب دورا أساسيا في تشكل طبقة "البليك". 
غير أن الدكتور "كو" أشار إلى الحاجة لمزيد من الاختبارات للسعي لعزل المركبات الفعالة في التوت البري قبل النظر في إجراء اختبارات سريرية على مرضى. 
لكن الباحثين والاختصاصيين في طب الأسنان يقولون إنه باعتبار أن التوت البري يحوي مادة شديدة الحموضة، ورغم أن الريق في الفم يسعى إلى جعل مستوى تركيز الحموضة طبيعيا، إلا أنه يعجز عن ذلك أحيانا مع الإسراف في تناول مواد عالية الحموضة. 
ويخلص الباحثون إلى أنه ينبغي الاعتدال في تناول التوت البري رغم فائدته تجنبا لمشاكل محتملة. 


تحياتي ........... زهرة الندى*

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

مشكوره أخيتي على المعلومات المفيده
ويعطيش الله العافيه
وننتظر منكِ كل جديد

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تسلمي عزيزتي* 

*يعطيش ربي العافيه*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*الله يعافيكم*


*تسلموا على التواجد الكريم*

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك خيتو**زهرة الندى**على طرحك  الرائع**.
**ويعطيك ربي الف**عافيه**
**لا عدمنا كل طرح راقي ومميز** ..
**دمت في حفظ الباري**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورة خيتو نور على التواجد الكريم*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورة أختي على الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكوووووووره أختي زهرة الندى
يبلي كل اليوم أكل توت علشان أتخلص من البكتريا
أحب التوت جداااااااااااااا

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلموا حبايبي على التواجد العطر*


*منوررة الصفحة بطلتكم*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووه خيتوووو
على الطرح

----------


## زهرة الندى

*الف شكر لتواجدك في صفحتي المتواضعة*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*يسلموووا خيتو* 
* الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه* 

*مع تحياتي* 
*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*الله يسلمك خيتو* 

*مشكورة على المرور والرد*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------

